# Diamond cut alloy stone chip repair



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

Hi

Only had my alloys refurbished 6 months ago. Noticed a stone chip recently. Tried covering it with a lacquer but it’s still getting worse. 
I tried covering the spread with silver touch up to try and hide it a bit temporarily but it’s still spreading. 
I’m tempted to sand the area back and lacquer. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

I’ve tried attaching the photo again at a better quality


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Sounds like you want to rub down to even up the chip edges and refinish. A couple of links in this thread if you need any bits Rob. 
https://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419103


----------



## rob_benton (Feb 12, 2011)

GeeWhizRS said:


> Sounds like you want to rub down to even up the chip edges and refinish. A couple of links in this thread if you need any bits Rob.
> https://detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=419103


Thanks for the reply. 
My photo isn't very clear, the chip is only about 2mm but of course I'm now getting The milky effect spreading under the lacquer about 1cm in its current size.

Is the milky effect on the actual Alloy material or on the underside of the lacquer coat ? I'd that makes sense.

I think sanding is the best option but the area is only 1cm and hard to sand where it is. If it was on edge of the alloy that would be easier.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

I got this on one of our cars.
The milky appearance is 2 things.
1. The lacquer lifting away from the alloy underneath contributes to this. Like a bubble under a phone screen protector.

2. When you remove the damaged lacquer, the diamond cut surface will be corroded from the lacquer lifting.

When I polished the corrosion away it was shining like a mirror......just not the same shine as the lacquered part around it 
So I've got a shiny rim with a shiny patch of different shiyness.
Stands out just as badly as the pre repaired wheel.
Eventually I'll get a refurb in standard silver or gunmetal, or try a chemical lacquer stripper and polish the whole face of all the wheels.
Then try upkeep with regular metal polish.


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

You're seeing a different shininess because your grit level is too dissimilar (too polished or not polished enough) to the original finish. If you pick up a range of wet and dry you should be able to arrive at something similar. If I recall, I think mine was around 3000. Once lacquered, it kinda blends in.


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

GeeWhizRS said:


> You're seeing a different shininess because your grit level is too dissimilar (too polished or not polished enough) to the original finish. If you pick up a range of wet and dry you should be able to arrive at something similar. If I recall, I think mine was around 3000. Once lacquered, it kinda blends in.


I agree with this in terms of the grit used and resulting sheen. I had an alloy fall on its face (ironically when cleaning it). I have yet to attempt to repair or have it recut (most probably the latter for me). You may get away with gentle localised sanding (trying to follow the 'cut' lines - tricky I expect) and lacquer recoat.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

I just caught a curb a couple of weeks ago when parking. You had to look really hard to even see it & most people would not,BUT to me it had to be back to factory spec. I'm lucky in that the Specialist garage i got my car from has a CNC machine so they had the car back in & returned it back to factory finish.


----------

